# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  My photos of Russia

## SAn

Gelendjik bay    
Taganrog bay    
I was a child when I made this photo. I don't remember exactly where it is.  
Taganrog:      
Moscow (all three photos were taken from a single place, with different lens):      
Moscow region:  
St, Petersburg:      
Novorossijsk:

----------


## Lampada

Спасибо!  Это то, что надо!   ::   Может быть, если сделать отдельные посты по городам, быстрее будет открываться?

----------


## Leof

Очень фотохудожественно! Очень здорово и спасибо!
Я, можно, только ещё скажу, что на фото из Москвы это Андреевский монастырь в Нескучном саду и здание Университета в далеке.

----------


## vishwaprasanna

Moscow city which i saw at 1994 is very differ. otlichna moscow city

----------


## SAn

Near Kislovodsk (I call this photo «Scary Evening»):

----------


## SAn

Moscow, Kolomenskoe (click on photo to see larger version):

----------


## SAn

По мере того, как моё настроение меняется, меняется и стиль моих фотографий.
«Коньяк» — трёхзвёздочный допили, а пятизвёздочный не осилили. Санкт-Петербург, белые ночи, если уж хотите романтики.  
Русские всегда стремятся быть ближе друг к другу (Санкт-Петербург, белые ночи):

----------


## SAn

Pavlovsk (click on image to see larger version):  
«Кибер-почта» (Cyber-Post), Подмосковье. The red sign at this typical russian post-office indicates that you can get access to the Internet here. We usually go to such post-offices to check our e-mail.

----------


## SAn

Saint-Petersburg. Much larger version (50 megapixels).

----------


## chaika

Wow! Great photographs!! Thanks.

----------


## Anna

Wow! These are all lovely pictures.

----------


## chaika

I'll just post a link to my pix from my trip there in 2003.  http://home.earthlink.net/~ko7dun/Russi ... index.html

----------


## Ballett

Its really great!
I wanna go there.
These all pictures are awesome.
Please show the other pictures of outing places. Thank you

----------


## Dwayne Oakes

> Near Kislovodsk (I call this photo «Scary Evening»):

 Great photo and mood ! Thanks for posting  Dwayne Oakes - Fine Art 
Take care,
Dwayne Oakes (Hello from Canada)

----------


## Ammonite

> 

 
Ooooh I'm liking this one. All these photos are great!

----------


## rusalka_s

Great photos!

----------


## krwright

These pictures are fantastic! I really like your photo, "Scary Evening!"

----------

